# NEWBIES



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yesterday Bobberbucket Dave & I took 'newbies" out on the ice for a few hours. (Both of us fished separately and at different waterways). 

It's always nice to introduce new ice fisherman to our cold water sport.

Granted, I don't fish as strongly when I bring someone, but nonetheless, it's a pleasure to show someone new the nuances of fishing in cold weather conditions.

All of us "Frigid Fisherman" need to do this more often., including me.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yesterday Bobberbucket Dave & I took 'newbies" out on the ice for a few hours. (Both of us fished separately and at different waterways).
> 
> It's always nice to introduce new ice fisherman to our cold water sport.
> 
> ...


Also teach them bout being conseversanists not total meat hunters! Don't brag and don't give out hop spots! Respect the resource!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

A agree John this is something we need to do more often! It was definitely a very rewarding experience being an ambassador of our sport to a newcomer. And yes I stressed the importance of protecting our resources from those that may choose to over harvest or trash our beloved fishing holes.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Also teach them bout being conseversanists not total meat hunters! Don't brag and don't give out hop spots! Respect the resource!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I got 2 newbs at work about to join me on the next “warm” weekend. Should be a fun time... can’t wait to see their faces when it starts booming and popping
Hope to put them on some fish though, always enjoy others learning the ropes.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

buckzye11 said:


> I got 2 newbs at work about to join me on the next “warm” weekend. Should be a fun time... can’t wait to see their faces when it starts booming and popping
> Hope to put them on some fish though, always enjoy others learning the ropes.


That’s always the best part. When the ice starts expanding they freak out


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

If we’re going to protect the resources, then can we please pick up your cigarette butts instead of taking pictures of fish on the ice with the butts melted in.??? Just saying. More to it than just acting the part.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 252039


Spelled it wrong thx


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Outstanding, it's always nice to get new people interested.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

And to all you veterans taking newbies out, *THANKS!*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

doubleAA said:


> If we’re going to protect the resources, then can we please pick up your cigarette butts instead of taking pictures of fish on the ice with the butts melted in.??? Just saying. More to it than just acting the part.


If your statement is in reference to me my cigarette buts leave the ice with me. Go troll on somewhere else dude


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> If your statement is in reference to me my cigarette buts leave the ice with me. Go troll on somewhere else dude


 haters lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish2Win keeps asking me to go to Nimi. Meet him in the parking lot. Says he has something to show me. I don’t think I want to have him as an ambassador to ice fishing...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Fish2Win keeps asking me to go to Nimi. Meet him in the parking lot. Says he has something to show me. I don’t think I want to have him as an ambassador to ice fishing...


You’ll be fine as long as you bring the lipstick!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

you'll be fine ray just back In and I'll show you all my ice tricks for that lake.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh no another "Derailer" thread! lol


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Speaking of newbies, my sons first trip on the ice today, even taught him how to use the vexilar


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That's cool! Looks like you got a fisher guy for life!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

TheGipper614 said:


>


Now that's awesome gipper !!! I took my little guy to our development ponds and he pulled these out.















This is what it's all about. Showing the newbies a good time on ice


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that’s a crappie! Yeah little dude is hooked now!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> Now that's awesome gipper !!! I took my little guy to our development ponds and he pulled these out.
> View attachment 252083
> View attachment 252084
> 
> This is what it's all about. Showing the newbies a good time on ice


I know where u live I will fish that pond out!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice getting the young ones involved.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*Fantastic Gripper. *_ That's about the age my dad started me & my 3 others brothers ice fishing


----------

